# Denon or Onkyo



## navcom00 (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking for some advice. Opinions on the choice on a Denon 1911 or the Onkyo 608. 

Tom


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
These are 2 AVR's that are commonly cross shopped. The major advantage that the Denon has it that it uses Audyssey's more powerful MultEQ whereas the 608 uses 2EQ which does not apply Filtering to the Subwoofer Channel like the Denon.

The Onkyo offers a more powerful Amplifier Section and THX Post Processing and Certification. If using Speakers that are hard to drive, the added power really might come in handy. Also if setting up in a large Room.

I would wait for the 609 that is just about to be released. It offers Marvell's excellent Qdeo Video Processing that is used in AVR's costing multiples the price of the 609. Also the OPPO BDP-93 and BDP-95 use Qdeo. In addition, the 609 is a Network AVR which means you can connect an Ethernet Cable and have Internet Radio, Stream Music from your PC, update the Firmware online and much more. 

The combination of THX Certification, top flight Video Processing, and Internet Connectivity make it the budget AVR to beat. The 609 does still use 2EQ, but considering everything else that is offered I really think the juice is well worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a older Denon 3802 that has served me well for years. I will be upgrading soon but have nothing but good things to say about Denon. That being said I will certainly shop Onkyo as well when I upgrade as most Onkyo owners seem to be very happy with their systems. 
Im thinking you couldnt go wrong with either so go for the options that best suit your personal needs.


----------



## rshetts (Feb 14, 2011)

As fate would have it my faithful but ancient Denon lost its rear channels. After some shopping around I ended up getting a great deal on the Onkyo 609. So far I like it alot.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I prefer Denon myself and have been very pleased with the performance of my 3805 over the years and see no compelling reason to upgrade it. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

nova said:


> I prefer Denon myself and have been very pleased with the performance of my 3805 over the years and see no compelling reason to upgrade it. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


Denon's x05 Series really were perhaps my favorite of all of their recent Series. The AVR-5805 is a true classic. The Build Quality was better with the 3805 weighing the same as the 9 Channel AVR-4311 and boasts a nicer Remote Control in my opinion. I can certainly understand not having a desire to replace your 3805.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Grab the 608. It is a beast.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

As much as I like Denon, I admit that Onkyo has been tough to beat the last few years. Jack makes some excellent points in his previous post.


----------

